# Rent Relief -



## topday1 (20 Sep 2007)

Perhaps you can help me out here, I am currently renting a room with my other half and we pay 400e each in total €800 per month. We moved in around March, the thing is we pay cash directly to our house mates who happen to have lease under there name.. actually we don't have anything signed or under our name saying we are renting this room. 

Is there any way to claim tax back even if I have no receipts??

If its just to late I can deal with that but in the future what can I do to keep track of rent - rent book, standing order in to my house mates account?? What will I need to claim tax back in the future?? 

I would really appreciate your help and advise..

Thanks you..


----------



## webtax (20 Sep 2007)

You can both claim and don't need to keep receipts. The landlord is responsible for record keeping and should have a rent book.
To make your claim you should contact the landlord to get his PPS number and compltete a rent1 form. If he won't provide it just note this on your rent 1 form when you submit it.
Check with your housemates if they are claiming rent relief already (and if not they might be glad to hear that they can claim for the last four years).


----------



## topday1 (20 Sep 2007)

Thank you very much for you feedback I really appreciate it. I had a chat with my house mates and they have not claimed tax back over the last two years they have lived in the house! That’s great news.. 

When can one claim tax back?

While I am here I was thinking about the last place I rented.. Do I need to contact my previous land lord and get the PPS number? What if they don’t want to give me it? Same again here I never kept track of payment!! 

I am trying to sort out my finances and this money is going to be very beneficial.

Thanks a lot for you help as its much appreciated.


----------



## webtax (21 Sep 2007)

you can claim back for this year & last 4 anytime you want: just get the rent1 form from revenue.ie
If your previous landlords won't give you their pps number, just put down whatever details you have re their name & address and note that they refused to give you their pps - I'm sure the tax office will be glad to hear about them!


----------



## topday1 (23 Sep 2007)

I am trying to work out how much I can get back on the following!

I am not sure how it works.. maybe you can help.

I moved in Feb 18 and moved out mid September, not sure of the date exactly.

7 months rent @ 550e per month.
total: 3850e.

Actually am I intitled to anything?

Thanks again for you help WEBTAX


----------



## nmh001 (23 Sep 2007)

there's a limit on the amount of rent paid that tax relief can be claimed on. for 2007 that's 1800e per person which is a tax credit of 360e, for 2006 it was 1650e which equates to 330e.

i'm assuming you're under 55, if you're over 55 the above figures are doubled


----------



## DavidMcWill (25 Sep 2007)

how many years can you claim back on rent relief? I reckon i am owed 3


----------



## topday1 (25 Sep 2007)

from what they are saying here 4 years!
I am due back two year, prob more to be honest but i am a little lazy to go back and speak to my landlords that I rented off during college


----------



## webtax (25 Sep 2007)

topday1 said:


> from what they are saying here 4 years!
> I am due back two year, prob more to be honest but i am a little lazy to go back and speak to my landlords that I rented off during college



Yes, you can claim back four years and it is as a credit against your income tax paid for that year. If you were in college and not working (or part-time) you might not have paid tax but the tax office will work that out for you.


----------



## topday1 (24 Mar 2008)

Me again, can you please advise on the following email I received from my house mate when I asked for the landlords PPS number and Name to claim tax releif back. I live in the apartment with my other half and another couple who have the lease under there name and we do not have our names on the lease. we are in the apartment 13 months and pay 400 each per month for the room.. 

Please note this is the first time I heard about any of the above.

email from housemate "

For us it doesn’t matter as we only claim our part of the rent to get maximum allowance – but landlord’s agent says the only people who are on lease may claim the rent back or get reference letter from them
LL position is that they rent apt to 2 people and will not provide receipts when / if requested to people who are not on lease
LL (agent) is still ok as they know more people live in the apt but they do not bother as long as on lease it’s written that apt. is rented to 2 people only and that we can’t sublet any part of apt. So they are covered.
this is what Dan was told when he was watching the apt. and then again when he was making final decision to rent it.
on lease this apt. is rented to 2 people only. LL says lease may be changed but new rates then will be applied – as market has gone up significantly and our rates have not been adjusted yet - and apart from that rent would go up due to wear and tear which is higher when 4 people are living in the apt iso 2.
All-in-all it would cost us too much to change it. I told you about this when you were seeing apt before renting – Actually I told this to everybody who visited the apt that rent claim may not be possible. I tried but the cost is too high and if we changed this now LL would provide receipts for you only from the date the lease was changed but rent would go up"

My question is do I have the right to claim tax back for the year? I know its only about 360e but for me I want to claim it back even more after I received this email.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## mathepac (24 Mar 2008)

So in essence the situation appears to be that as it is an unauthorised sub-let of a section of the apartment, with the rent going to the lease-holders and not the landlord, you cannot claim tax on the rent paid, but the lease-holders can.

That sounds reasonable to me, as otherwise the landlord could be liable for tax on money he did not receive.


----------



## webtax (30 Mar 2008)

mathepac said:


> So in essence the situation appears to be that as it is an unauthorised sub-let of a section of the apartment, with the rent going to the lease-holders and not the landlord, you cannot claim tax on the rent paid, but the lease-holders can.
> 
> That sounds reasonable to me, as otherwise the landlord could be liable for tax on money he did not receive.



But they can still claim rent relief on what they are paying for the sublet, no matter who is receiving it.  (And if it is the lease-holders, they should be declaring this rental income & paying tax on it also). 
The landlord should not have an issue with supplying his PPS if he is tax compliant. If you dont have it then just submit the rent 1 form with that part left blank.


----------



## Black Sheep (31 Mar 2008)

I'm just wondering is it in your best interest to claim rent relief at all. 

(a) If your rent is likely to increase, will the increase be greater than the relief

(b) Could you find yourself homeless when the landlord realises that the apartment for 2 is being shared by 4

Many years ago my sister who worked in Revenue lost her apartment because her landlord assumed (wrongly) that she had shopped him as he was not declaring rental income and Revenue cought up with him


----------



## T Girl (9 May 2008)

I moved out of a houseshare with friends after 14 months paying rent at E300 a month...does anyone know how much I'm entitled to claim for?


----------



## Guest128 (10 May 2008)

Circa €330 I believe. Max rent relief in 2007 was €330, you may be owed a little below that based on your rent but the 2 extra months should bring it up. You can back claim for 4 years if you rented somewhere else as well....


----------

